# sony cdx 4040 cd player not reading cds



## jmm83 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi 
I just Bought a sony cdx 4040 for $25 on ebay it came with the box owners manuals & is in great condition but the cd player will not read cds it gives a 
E-04 error. I tried to clean the lens but it still does not work 

does anyone have another cd mechanism. that will fit into it?

and do any other sony car cd players have the same mechanism that will fit into the cdx 4040


----------

